# fisher set



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fisher season opens the 7th---so I pre baited this set today that I arranged for him earlier this fall by cutting this hole in a hollow stump and cut a top for it----not any sign around today but maybe one will show up by the 16th end of season--------A 160 coni will do just fine in the opening----------------*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool set, waiting for the Fisher pic soon buddy ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome Skip.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in set--- that should catch something's attention.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great bud you need to set the one by the gate too


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!! TALKED TO JOE TODAY He has the neighboring camp said he'd plow to the gate so I can get there -----------Dang Snow*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Plow man I thought you owned a ford a little snow should not stop a ford lol get them sets out I expect fur pictures by Sunday 1 fisher and 2 Martin


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*POKEY---lots of snow on top of the hill --stuck to the trees and branches bent almost to the ground--I got up there around 2pm made a set by the gate, No sign of critters I pre baited a week ago. Warmer weather to start tomorrow and next week----Can't get into the places we went last year so I'll check out Camp 4 and Magnum area tomorrow------------------*

*svb *


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s crazy that year rain and 50* hopefully they fixed camp 4 it was ruff washed out last year if you remember good luck


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fisher this morning pokey-------I made a hardwood pan on the coni instead of wire trigger --Boy did it work nice-you have full opening inside of trap no wires hanging down---I'll take some pic how it works tomorrow-------------Camp 4 road and magnum Rd are flooded with trappers LOL--------------Lots of weasel tracks though----------------------------svb*


----------

